# I need a new engine for my VW Passat



## tico23 (Nov 28, 2009)

Where can i find a good engine and what are any suggestions.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: I need a new engine for my VW Passat (tico23)*

Start hitting up your local Junkyards and look for anything with a 2.8L, Audi A4/A6, Passats, etc. If you can find a long block, then the engine code shouldn't matter, as long as your crafty enough to make it work. 
or you can check ebay


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: I need a new engine for my VW Passat (tico23)*

What is wrong with the current engine?


----------



## chrisj44 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: I need a new engine for my VW Passat (tico23)*

theres a guy down in broward county (florida) selling a 30v V6 with about 90k on craigslist for about $700
Call 954-610-5657


----------



## tico23 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: I need a new engine for my VW Passat (tryin2vw)*

the transmission i leaking and so is the engine. PLus i want to convert it into manual transmission


----------



## tico23 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: I need a new engine for my VW Passat (MEDEL514)*

which do you recomend a v6 or vr6


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: I need a new engine for my VW Passat (tico23)*

If this is for you 99 Passat, the V6 is the engine to put into your vehicle. The VR6 would probably require some modifications. The 2.8L, 30V AHA code engine is the right one.


----------

